# Competitive Pokemon Diamond/Pearl play



## Rilvor (Apr 23, 2008)

Rather than further derail the dieing ZP thread, post this stuff here.



			
				Takumi_L said:
			
		

> hehe that video was good....
> 
> Ok yeah I start with Bronzong, hypnosis, stealth rock, hypnosis, switch to Hippowdan, get a sandstorm going, switch to Garchomp and set up with stealth rock on the field and a +20% evasion lol.


I like to lead with Crobat. I have many options from there:
If Crobat is against weaknesses or resistances:
U-turn and try to predict the incoming move type for a "not very effective" on the incomer.
If Crobat can manage: Confuse Ray, then Hypnosis, then Air Slash spam (holding Kings Rock). Fun to watch an opponent get through Sleep, Confuse, and Flinch spam.


			
				S_man said:
			
		

> I really just go for a balanced team, but I don't really play any pvp:
> 
> torterra, garchomp, lucario, honchcrow, luxray, and floatzel are my mains, but sometimes i put in Azelf and a Charizard.


3/6 of your team is raped by Ice Beam in one hit .-.

Also:


			
				Takumi_L said:
			
		

> Garchomp





			
				S_man said:
			
		

> Garchomp



http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/1852/1208672251051ka1.png


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey I could replace Garchomp with another Sweeper.  Give me a break I've had the game like a month.

Also I love Bronzong for ground immunity, Hypnosis, and for having Gyroball:O


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 23, 2008)

Some consider Bronzong OU, due to every tourneyfag having one on their team. They ARE rather annoying, I'll admit, but I don't think it'd be much of a match for a well trained Arcanine/Typhlosion/Charizard/Ninetales

Also; Hypno is more than a match for it too. Insomnia prevents sleep, psychic eliminates super effectives from it, and Hypno learns Shadow Ball


----------



## AlexX (Apr 23, 2008)

My default team is:
Empoleon (Stealth Rock, Surf, Ice Beam, Grass Knot)
Luxray (forgot this one's moveset, but I need to breed a new one with Ice Fang, anyhow...)
Shaymin (forgot this one's moveset, too...)
Arcanine (Flamethrower, Thunder Fang, Extremespeed, and one more I forgot)
Starmie (Ice Beam, Psychic, Surf, Thunderbolt)
Lucario (Dark Pulse, Aura Sphere, Psychic, Dragon Pulse)

Among my many alternatives include Mespirit, Medicham, Roserade, Staraptor, Glaceon, and a couple others I'd have to check my game for. Most focusing on multi-element attacks to find and exploit the opponent's weakness(es), but a few exist for support.


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2008)

I open with him, if they start with that, I go to vaporeon who has wish and then passes to Hippowdan.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 23, 2008)

I generally won't play people using legendaries, as their stats tend to be a bit too high, especially if it's something ungodly powerful like Giratina/Dialga/Palkia/Mewtwo/Groudon/Kyogre/Rayquaza/ and so on


I'd probably be fine with Shaymin, it's 100 across the board base stats, which is 70 higher than a Blaziken but grass types aren't exactly all that and a bag of chips


----------



## AlexX (Apr 23, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I'd probably be fine with Shaymin, it's 100 across the board base stats, which is 70 higher than a Blaziken but grass types aren't exactly all that and a bag of chips


It's also got a severely limited moveset. I think the only non-grass move it can learn is Psychic not counting ones all pokemon get like Natural Gift and Return.

Mine focuses mostly on being an annoyer/supporter/staller.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 23, 2008)

I dunno about Mesprit though, it has an amazing movepool, being able to learn most TMs

Most RAGE inducing one is Magnezone though.
TWO weaknesses (ground doesn't count. Anyone with half a brain has Magnet Rise)
thirteen resistances, two of those being doubly strong, and one immunity
535 base stats, 130 special attack, god damn.

Also; 9,000 posts, GOD DAMN I SPEND TOO MUCH TIME HERE

No, fuck all of you, I'm going to make you sit there for a week!


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2008)

Make one more post please.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 23, 2008)

GAH! I HAVE MY FINGER ON THE TRIGGER

(1 more post, yes)


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2008)

F5F5F5F5
f5f5f5f5f5


----------



## AlexX (Apr 23, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I dunno about Mesprit though, it has an amazing movepool, being able to learn most TMs


Its speed is its only downfall... It's average, but a lot of pokemon can outrun it. I could use a Choice Scarf, but then I'm limited to one move until switching out, and with Stealth Rock as common as it is, I can't afford too much switching. It's for this reason I'm considering giving my Starmie an Expert Belt (or whatever the item that makes supereffective attacks stronger is) rather than the current Choice Specs.

Most consider Azelf superior to Mespirit since low defenses aren't too vital when you're hitting hard (and first) most of the time.

EDIT: OHGAWDDAMMIT! I can't stand those stupid internet fads...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 23, 2008)

The only thing I remember my friend saying is that his 2v2 team is like.. a ghost and Electrode. Electrode uses Explosion and it doesn't effect the ghost and it kills the others..

-Onyx


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 24, 2008)

Victreebell & Slaking (Or Regigigas if allowed) is godly.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 24, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> The only thing I remember my friend saying is that his 2v2 team is like.. a ghost and Electrode. Electrode uses Explosion and it doesn't effect the ghost and it kills the others..


Interesting subject you bring up... 2-on-2 matches are a whole other ballgame compared to 1-on-1 matches, after all. Especially since a lot of good moves like Surf and Earthquake now become dangerous since your partner is also at risk whenever you use them.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 24, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> OnyxVulpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why Marowak (besides appearance and the name of its signature moves) is TEH SEXINESS

Bonemerang hits with the same power as Noobquake, but it is single target.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 24, 2008)

A teammate with Protect, or even Fly/Bounce would also be capable of avoiding a teammate's attack that targets all other pokemon.


----------



## Takun (Apr 24, 2008)

Marrowak is like one of my favorite old schoolers with Jolteon, Eggexecuter, and Articuno.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:
			
		

> Marrowak is like one of my favorite old schoolers with Jolteon, Eggexecuter, and Articuno.



HAUNTER, NIDOKING, DUGTRIO, ELECTABUZZ, MUK, REPRESENT!


----------



## AlexX (Apr 24, 2008)

I personally think Jolteon is kinda meh... I mean, I understand that its selling point is its speed. Pretty high, and makes it easy to Baton Pass Agilities to other pokemon, but for that job I'd personally prefer Ninjask. Its special ability boosting speed each turn combined using Swords Dance once or twice before Baton Passing the speed AND attack boosts to another ally makes for one incredibly effective supporter.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 24, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> I personally think Jolteon is kinda meh... I mean, I understand that its selling point is its speed. Pretty high, and makes it easy to Baton Pass Agilities to other pokemon, but for that job I'd personally prefer Ninjask. Its special ability boosting speed each turn combined using Swords Dance once or twice before Baton Passing the speed AND attack boosts to another ally makes for one incredibly effective supporter.



If you're good at situationals, Shedinja is even better, as Ninjask is fairly easy to KO.

I suggest Yanmega for speed passing, its ability raises speed, so you can use it to attack.


----------



## Takun (Apr 24, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> I personally think Jolteon is kinda meh... I mean, I understand that its selling point is its speed. Pretty high, and makes it easy to Baton Pass Agilities to other pokemon, but for that job I'd personally prefer Ninjask. Its special ability boosting speed each turn combined using Swords Dance once or twice before Baton Passing the speed AND attack boosts to another ally makes for one incredibly effective supporter.



I'm saying back in Red/Blue.  Not talking D/P.

Eggexcuter was so awesome =O


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:
			
		

> AlexX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Exeggutor better.


----------



## Takun (Apr 24, 2008)

So sue me for not taking 1 second to google =O

I also thought Pokeman was a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:
			
		

> So sue me for not taking 1 second to google =O
> 
> I also thought Pokeman was a pretty cool guy.



eh doesnt afraid of anything!


----------



## Takun (Apr 24, 2008)

and eh feints badguys.

Never thought I'd have to edit to make a mistake>.>


----------



## AlexX (Apr 24, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> If you're good at situationals, Shedinja is even better, as Ninjask is fairly easy to KO.


But the problem with that strategy is that Stealth Rock is pretty common, and if it's already out when you send in Shedinja, it dies instantly.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 24, 2008)

That's why it's the first thing you send out.
Either way I prefer Drifblim.

Double Team X 6, Calm Mind X 3 or more, and anything gained by spamming Ominous Wind


----------



## AlexX (Apr 24, 2008)

Ominous Wind has some pretty bad PP... I'm not so sure it's a very good "spam" move.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 24, 2008)

It doesn't matter. By the time Drifblim gets around to even thinking of using that move, it's already more than likely so low health that passing is mandatory


----------



## Fu (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd like call myself a competitive battler but I haven't had the chance in this generation. I'm just preparing for the day we get Wifi.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 30, 2008)

My team from Diamond:

*Empoleon Lv. 77*
Drill Peck
Hydro Pump
Hydro Cannon
Flash Cannon

*Sceptile Lv. 97*
Leaf Blade
False Swipe
Absorb
Solar Beam

*Charizard Lv. 93*
Blast Burn
Steel Wing
Fire Blast
Fly

*Garchomp Lv. 61*
Dragon Rush
Crunch
Dig
Dragon Claw

*Dialga Lv. 56*
Metal Claw
Ancient Power
Dragon Claw
Roar of Time


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 30, 2008)

Why does everyone and their mother use fucking garchomp? :|

Besides being an overpowered fuck, the 4x weakness to ice makes it dead if it -does- get hit .-.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 30, 2008)

I like the way Garchomp looks.  Only reason I use him.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 30, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Why does everyone and their mother use fucking garchomp? :|



I don't use Garchomp. =/

My team mainly consists of Charizard and Jigglypuff.


Charizard Lv. 46: Flamethrower, Sunny Day, SolarBeam and Dragon Pulse. <(<_<)>

They're still in training, but that moveset looks good to me...


----------



## AlexX (May 4, 2008)

DAMN YOU NETSCAPE!

Anyways, back to topic:



Rilvor said:


> Why does everyone and their mother use fucking garchomp? :|
> 
> Besides being an overpowered fuck, the 4x weakness to ice makes it dead if it -does- get hit .-.


Probably for the same reason every furry and their mother seems to have a dragon alt.

I personally find most if not all dragon-types overrated for this reason. They resist the most common elements (grass, fire, water), but they're usually mixed with flying or ground-typing, which means a 4x weakness to ice. Ice may be a bad element for a pokemon to be due to a mountain of weaknesses with only one resistance (other ice-types), but it's a good move type to have if at all possible since a lot of good pokemon are weak to it.


----------



## Rilvor (May 4, 2008)

Double Battle: Victreebell and Slaking

such a wonderful combo!


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2008)

If my Garchomp gets hit with ice, I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 4, 2008)

AlexX said:


> DAMN YOU NETSCAPE!
> 
> Anyways, back to topic:
> 
> ...



The usefulness of OU dragons has been severely hampered with the advent of Garchomp that slapped the competitive Pokemon community accross the face and made them say "Oh shit! We need more ice!" Ever since DP was released, every team I've ever fought has a pretty impressive array of dragon insurance. It's akin to trying to drop a nuke on a country that has anti-ICBM all over the place, all the goddamn time. 

I rarely use dragons anymore, and if I do, it's never more than one. 



> If my Garchomp gets hit with ice, I'm doing it wrong.



Good point made above^
If you are facing a team that's relatively skimpy with its ice attacks, you can aim to eliminate those few nuisances, then send out a dragon to clean shit up.


----------



## AlexX (May 4, 2008)

It shows just how big of a problem the 4x weakness every dragon seems to have... They tend to have some impressive stats, but that doesn't matter when ice attacks have the potential to one-shot them.

At least it's not the worst type combo, though... I'm pretty sure Snover/Abominosnow(sp?) gets that award. I can't help but wonder what kind of insane person would throw one of them on their team...



Rilvor said:


> Double Battle: Victreebell and Slaking
> 
> such a wonderful combo!


Victreebell + Regigigas is also a nice combo (although I don't really like gigas).


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 4, 2008)

AlexX said:


> It shows just how big of a problem the 4x weakness every dragon seems to have... They tend to have some impressive stats, but that doesn't matter when ice attacks have the potential to one-shot them.
> 
> At least it's not the worst type combo, though... I'm pretty sure Snover/Abominosnow(sp?) gets that award. I can't help but wonder what kind of insane person would throw one of them on their team...
> 
> Victreebell + Regigigas is also a nice combo (although I don't really like gigas).



Abomasnow gets props for its auto hail ability. I once fought a hail team that led with Abomasnow, it ran mixed sweeper and gave me a hell of a run for my money. 

Also, NOBODY uses fire attacks. It's not that they're bad, they're just so... inaccessible. The only fire attack I have on my team is flamethrower, and that's my Azelf. And my Garchomp's fire fang, which I use sparingly for Bronzong and Skarmory anyway.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 4, 2008)

Hm... for double battles, I go with Empoleon and Charizard.  They have the two strongest moves for their type.

*Charizard*- _Fire Blast_ and _Blast Burn_
*Empoleon*- _Hydro Pump_ and _Hydro Cannon_


----------



## Horrorshow (May 4, 2008)

Oh God. MLG Pokemon. That would be hilarious.


"_Yeah, that's pretty cool. I mean, I'm a pro at pokemon, I mean, I don't even play on pubs anymore. My Charizard is pretty devastating when I use him. But you wouldn't even last three seconds against my Piplup. Fag._"


----------



## AlexX (May 4, 2008)

Stealth Rock > Charizard

Seriously, that one move is making a huge effect on how certain pokemon are able to be used... Ones like Charizard and Moltres feel the burn worst of all since they lose half their total HP whenever they make an appearance.


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 4, 2008)

Don't let your Rapid Spinner die.


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2008)

I should add that I have a Vaporeon who can pass Garchomp a substitute and that I have Bronzong to Hypnotize the opponent and Hippowdan to get a sandstorm going.  Thats a Substitute on top of having +20% evasion.


----------



## Rilvor (May 4, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Abomasnow gets props for its auto hail ability. I once fought a hail team that led with Abomasnow, it ran mixed sweeper and gave me a hell of a run for my money.
> 
> Also, NOBODY uses fire attacks. It's not that they're bad, they're just so... inaccessible. The only fire attack I have on my team is flamethrower, and that's my Azelf. And my Garchomp's fire fang, which I use sparingly for Bronzong and Skarmory anyway.



That's sad, really. My Arcanine has Flare Blitz, and Reversal to compliment that.
My Ninetales which I use in double battles has Heat Wave, 100 power special fire attack that hits both opponents.


----------



## AlexX (May 4, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Don't let your Rapid Spinner die.


Unfortunetly, that can sometimes be easier said than done... Popular ones like Starmie and Claydol are generally prepared for by most teams, and because Rapid Spin is pretty weak, most teams don't have more than one pokemon with the move.


----------



## Rilvor (May 4, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I should add that I have a Vaporeon who can pass Garchomp a substitute and that I have Bronzong to Hypnotize the opponent and Hippowdan to get a sandstorm going.  Thats a Substitute on top of having +20% evasion.



Drifblim 

Knows double team, calm mind, ominous wind, and baton pass. It's built to be a tank too, so it takes a few super effective hits to down it, and that's assuming you can before double team makes that impossible (combined with bright powder)


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2008)

I have firepunch on Electivire, firepunch on Dusknoir and Will o' Wisp on Dusknoir.

I think that's it though.


oh and FUCK DRIFBLIM


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 5, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> That's sad, really. My Arcanine has Flare Blitz, and Reversal to compliment that.
> My Ninetales which I use in double battles has Heat Wave, 100 power special fire attack that hits both opponents.



Have fun in the UU tier.



> I have firepunch on Electivire, firepunch on Dusknoir and Will o' Wisp on Dusknoir.



Um, last I checked Electivire's optimal moveset was Ice Punch, Thunderpunch, Earthquake and Cross Chop... You're not supposed to have fire punch. For Dusknoir that's okay, but he's not too hard of a hitter anyway, and Will-o-wisp doesn't really count because it isn't direct damage.



> Knows double team, calm mind, ominous wind, and baton pass. It's built to be a tank too, so it takes a few super effective hits to down it, and that's assuming you can before double team makes that impossible (combined with bright powder)



Pretty easily psuedohazed with Roar/Whirlwind. It's the kind of thing that looks good on paper but is far too difficult to execute. Also, double team is highly frowned upon, though I doubt anyone really cares.


----------



## Rilvor (May 5, 2008)

Have fun in the OU teir.

Contrary to popular belief, your team does -not- need to comprise of Garchomp, Gengar, Weavile, Infernape, Magnezone, and a Blissey.


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 6, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Have fun in the OU teir.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, your team does -not- need to comprise of Garchomp, Gengar, Weavile, Infernape, Magnezone, and a Blissey.



It doesn't, rather it consists of Metagross, Azelf, Gyarados, Skarmory, Hippowdon, and Blissey. Though I do have the Pokemon you mentioned, (except Infernape and Magnezone) they are effective, but they're not the entirety of the metagame.

Also I don't mean to sound like a snob but I guess it's kind of unavoidable.


----------



## Rilvor (May 6, 2008)

Your team is easy to beat for anyone who's prepared to fight an OU team, which are a dime a dozen. You should toss less commonly used things in there.


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 6, 2008)

Eh, not really. Call it an E-penis or whatever you want but I've only lost twice out of about 50 matches I've played, and I only ever play against other OU prepped people. The only way to prepare for OU is to be OU. Unless you somehow manage to 100% accurately predict your opponent's team and bring every possible counter, in which case anything goes still. Switch outs and switch ins make the game hectic, and unpredictability is key.

And I do have a lot of things at my disposal, I have about 20 Pokemon to choose from, so no one's ever always prepared for me.


----------



## Rilvor (May 6, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Eh, not really. Call it an E-penis or whatever you want but I've only lost twice out of about 50 matches I've played, and I only ever play against other OU prepped people.



You entire team can be type trump one shotted due to their low defenses in the areas that count ._.


I personally see no pride in winning with only the strongest in the game, but thats me. I find it more satisfying if my Muk beats the hell out of the opponent, rather than my porygon-Z one shotting it with a 500 power hyper beam.


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 6, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> You entire team can be type trump one shotted due to their low defenses in the areas that count ._.
> 
> 
> I personally see no pride in winning with only the strongest in the game, but thats me. I find it more satisfying if my Muk beats the hell out of the opponent, rather than my porygon-Z one shotting it with a 500 power hyper beam.



Yeah but generally type trump one-shotting doesn't happen to any player who knows his or her matchups. It usually ends up being a stalemate or a battle of statusing or stalling or something. Especially with tanks. Lots of tanks.

When everyone else is packing heavy just like you are, you gotta pack heavy too. That makes it a challenge. With UU's, it'd be near impossible. I always play against seasoned OU users, so they're just my level and give me a satisfying challenge.


----------



## Rilvor (May 6, 2008)

There's nothing challenging about OUs. I assure you my porygon-z can one shot your metagross with a single hyper beam, despite resistance and defenses. There's nothing challenging about an Infernape destroying everything with close combat or earthquake or stone edge. There's ESPECIALLY nothing challenging about an almost no speed Steelix killing anything with a ridiculously strong gyro ball. I don't use OU because when I beat someone, who's using OUs that are higher level'd to boot, I know I just kicked their ass, I didn't win because I played a double battle sending out alakazam and porygon-z and type trumping any possible combo for one shots.


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Have fun in the UU tier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right... I was off.  Dusknoir does have it though and yeah he walls more with leftover and painsplit.


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 6, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> There's nothing challenging about OUs. I assure you my porygon-z can one shot your metagross with a single hyper beam, despite resistance and defenses. There's nothing challenging about an Infernape destroying everything with close combat or earthquake or stone edge. There's ESPECIALLY nothing challenging about an almost no speed Steelix killing anything with a ridiculously strong gyro ball. I don't use OU because when I beat someone, who's using OUs that are higher level'd to boot, I know I just kicked their ass, I didn't win because I played a double battle sending out alakazam and porygon-z and type trumping any possible combo for one shots.



You really don't sound like someone who knows what he's talking about, honestly. You're banking on the fact that stupid shit like straight sweeping happens 100% of the time, that Porygon-Z is always going to have a chance to let go of the Hyper Beam, that Infernape won't be met with a formidable physical wall (like Hippowdon who completely counters it), or that the Steelix won't be met with an equally slow tank such as Skarmory who can take hit, set up three sets of spikes and Roar Steelix away. (Actually Steelix is UU while Porygon-Z is actually Borderline, Infernape is on the lower end of OU, near borderline)

Also Porygon-Z one shotting something with Hyper Beam means nothing when you have to suffer the turn to recharge and get one shotted by something equally as powerful. In fact, the only reason to use P-Z is to bust Blisseys.


----------



## Rilvor (May 6, 2008)

I'm making a point: OU battles aren't fun, because it's all ridiculous one shotting, or ridiculous fights that last twenty turns.

Also; Dusknoir is indeed a good and annoying wall, with things like toxic, pain split, confuse ray, and leftovers.


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 6, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I'm making a point: OU battles aren't fun, because it's all ridiculous one shotting, or ridiculous fights that last twenty turns.


Ooooh, okay. Should've told me it was your opinion, y'know, before I started to care. :3



> Also; Dusknoir is indeed a good and annoying wall, with things like toxic, pain split, confuse ray, and leftovers.



Dusknoir is OU.


----------



## Rilvor (May 6, 2008)

Indeed he is, if you've ever fought one of the ones I just mentioned it is one of the most annoying things ever.

I won't say that I don't ever use OUs, I just distaste them. Out of over 400 creatures, everyone uses the same 30 or 40. I won't let an OU stop me from playing with an all ghost team, or an all poison team. I do have some limits though.

Don't even get me started in legendaries. when I battle someone and the first thing they sound out is dialga or some such, I rage :|


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 6, 2008)

> Don't even get me started in legendaries. when I battle someone and the first thing they sound out is dialga or some such, I rage :|



Funny thing about people who use Dialga/Palkia though is that they usually suck a lot because they're the kind of person who immediately assumes "Legendary equals unbeatable and awesome".

Though some legends are acceptable. Azelf is <3.


----------



## Rilvor (May 6, 2008)

I like Giratina...but only because it is a ghost...I'm a whore for ghost types <3

Too bad it's so damn powerful.


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 6, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I like Giratina...but only because it is a ghost...I'm a whore for ghost types <3
> 
> Too bad it's so damn powerful.



Oh god, Giratina scares the shit out of me. I mean, look at that thing! It has like, no face! 

I'm so convinced that when I die and go to hell, and if hell is a manifestation of everything that makes you wet your pants, that thing is just going to be there. Waiting for me.


----------



## Rilvor (May 6, 2008)

giratina is...cute :3


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (May 6, 2008)

When it comes to battles, legendary Pokemon, while they are powerful in aspects, doesn't really show much of your skill. And I just love it when most players I battle against on PBR all have legendaries, which reminds me of a funny short story. I beat a Japanese trainer online who had a Darkrai, and some other legendaries, plus a Dragonite, and guess what? I won, twice against him, even though he knocked out three of my Pokemon at the time before it all boiled down to his Kyogre, and wow, while he thought that Thunder was going to hep him win, seems he forgot to teach it one water move in the process. My Mamoswine was pretty much safe against the thing. Gotta love Abomasnow's Snow Warning and having other Ice Pokemon that can take advantage of the constant Hail, namely ones with Ice body, AND Snow Cloak. Also, Thunder Wave, really epic for when you have Pokemon much slower than your others.


----------



## AlexX (May 6, 2008)

While a tad gimmicky, you could also use Trick Room if your team is primarily slowpokes (in the figurative sense, although if you want to make a team around Trick Room you'll probably want him in there as well to act as your bulky water pokemon).


----------

